# [gparted] récupération des partitions (résolu)

## Biloute

J'ai utilisé gparted avec l'option edit partittion table. J'ai voulu passer d'une gpt à une msdos.

Toutes les partitions sont inaccessible même si je reviens en gpt.

Est-il possible de récupérer les partitions?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie avec testdisk.

----------

## Biloute

Yes tout est OK. Merci je ne connaissait pas testdisk.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai déjà été sauvé plusieurs fois par cet outil miraculeux  :Wink: 

----------

